# Arabian Registry Look-up



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

What kind of paperwork do you have? A breeding cerificate? Just curious. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You have to have a Datasource account, which is either $10/day or $100/year. 
Or you can try plugging them into allbreedpedigree.com 
I would help you more I just don't have a membership..LOL

What are their names?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you can post the info you have on them, before 11/18, I'll look 'em up for you. My subscription runs out then and I won't be renewing.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> If you can post the info you have on them, before 11/18, I'll look 'em up for you. My subscription runs out then and I won't be renewing.


That would be awesome  Alot of it is handwritten and nothing is 'official' paperwork either. The registration numbers are listed and I was able to find some of them on allbreedpedigree.com but nothing on sire, dam or grandparents, and as I am looking through the notes on the paperwork, I am getting confused LoL

I Know nothing about registering. I trail ride and do parade (no papers required). So this is def out of my realm. Thanks!! I will get those pics up right now.

My mare is Comet and the last 2 pics are the best as far as readable handwriting but I'm not 100% sure how they are related to my mare.

This is all soooo confusing LoL Thanks again!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

How old is Comet? Do you know when she was born?


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Very hard to read on my cell, unfortunately. 
If somebody can look her up for you, good. What you can do, since you have all names, you can put her on allbreedpedigree. If they have any of her ancestors, as you put them in, the pedigrees of those will come up automatically. Some of the horses, especially the "older" one's, have also pics on there. 
I always find it very interesting what the ancestors looked like. 
So, once she is on allbreed, we can start looking for pics and info


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I will put her on allbreedpedigree right now 
She is between 7-9 yrs old. Her last owner had a traumatic brain injury and doesn't remember a lot of information. I was lucky to get the info that I do have.
Thanks everyone


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Comet Arabian

so someone already started one for her but I am going to update it with the info that I have also


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

From what I COULD see is some strong Egyptian lines, one Polish through Witez II, and lots of crabbet.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Little bit of Spanish, too.
We need pictures, you realize that


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm trying to get her info all up on Allbreed right now. Working with data source and trying to be fairly complete. It's going to take some time, there's a MESS of unregistered but related horses in her pedigree.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/index.php?query_type=horse&horse=COMET244&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=

Ok, here she is. I had a tough time finding the Muab horses until I figured out that they are not purebred Arabians, Muab Jade is registered Half Arabian and Muab Velvet shows as "Grade" and no other info. She may infact have been pure something but AHA is notorius for putting "Grade" for the parent who isn't Arabian, especially back in those days. 

Hope this helps you out some, let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Geez....the Germans at least put "partbred" or the other breed, if known......


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

deserthorsewoman the Germans are known to be efficient and precise. We americans cut corners and are not known to pay attention to details. Shalom


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I am going to eat dinner real quick and then I will post pictures 

So obviously she isnt purebred Arabian but I know they have a half arab registry as well. Could she be registered as half arabian? Was her mother registered? Is there anyway to confirm that she is who she is? It's been such a hassle finding information on her, no one knows anything, and if they do it often doesn't make much sense. Also is there a way to find out if there are any genetic traits that I need to know about. I will probably never breed her but still nice to know as much background as possible  Thanks sooo much for all your help!!!! I can't say thank you enough


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Can you look to see if Diamond Santana is still alive or ever had his papers transferred. He was a bay full arabian gelding. We purchased him in 1993 or 1994 and he was sold in 1996 or 1997 at the Sisseton, SD auction. I was pretty young then and have always wondered where he ended up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> deserthorsewoman the Germans are known to be efficient and precise. We americans cut corners and are not known to pay attention to details. Shalom


Either way has it's pro's and con's, db .....last time I checked, the German registry would NOT register an Arabian with too much white(overo) as purebred, DNA and papers from the US or not.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

With the advent of DNA why do we really need papers anyway. the proof is in the genetics. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

countrylove said:


> I am going to eat dinner real quick and then I will post pictures
> 
> So obviously she isnt purebred Arabian but I know they have a half arab registry as well. Could she be registered as half arabian? Was her mother registered? Is there anyway to confirm that she is who she is? It's been such a hassle finding information on her, no one knows anything, and if they do it often doesn't make much sense. Also is there a way to find out if there are any genetic traits that I need to know about. I will probably never breed her but still nice to know as much background as possible  Thanks sooo much for all your help!!!! I can't say thank you enough



The only way she could he registered as a part bred Arabian, at least with CAHR, is if both parents are both rwgistered as half Arabians or she has a full blooded parent with CAHR/AHA.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

So here are the pics...


















This was right before I adopted her. I am not the one in these 2 pics though.










The day I adopted her 










She LOVES attention










Trying to get her pen cleaned but she had to be all up in my face instead  A habit we started working on real quick LoL cute at first and then just plain annoying after that










Some volunteers loving on her. Before I adopted her











My best friend 
Sorry I don't have better pics... will upload new ones soon

History from what I have been told: mother died when Comet was a very young foal, was bottle fed, then 2-3 yrs old was starved (not sure if this was a new owner or the breeders), fed nothing but straw and bread. Last owner rescued her and spoiled her rotten, quite literally too. Her last owner did not ride her (bad accident on another horse years before, left her with severe traumatic brain injury). Her last owner surrendered her when she found out she had cancer and could no longer care for her. 

So questions I have are:

1) Is is possible to find out if her mother was registered? What year she died (as this would be the year Comet was born)?

2) Can I register Comet as a half breed arab?

3) Can I find out who or what ranch/farm bred Comet?

4) Should I know about any genetic traits?

5) Any interesting history about her ancestors that would just be cool to know? Random facts and tibits are always fun 

I thought I had more questions but I guess not... if I think of something later I'll just ask 

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

The only way of findinf out if her mother was registered was with a registdation name or through her breeders. If she was regiatered and DNA typed, she could be regiatered part bred. If not, Comet can't.
Finding her breeders would be impossible without a paper trail. I guess you could start with her grandparents breeders. 
As for genetics disorders, CA/LFS/SCID are ones to be tested but only if you plan on breeding her, and while she is cute as all get out, I wouldn't consider her breed worthy.
Temperment wise, I'm not sure with all the Eygptian. I haven't bred them before. 
As for her pedigree accomplishments you can get some off allbreed but I can help more once I am off my phone!
She is an adorable horse, though!


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> The only way she could he registered as a part bred Arabian, at least with CAHR, is if both parents are both rwgistered as half Arabians or she has a full blooded parent with CAHR/AHA.


Im in the US and I have no idea how this registry stuff works 

AHA charges to look up registration that I found out in my quest for information. I do not know if her parents were registered. Her dad was half arab and mother full arab. 

I have a lot of information from allbreedspedigree.com but nothing about her parents or grandparents. Plenty of info after that but nothing to pertain to her immediate bloodlines?

I don't even know how to go about finding the information other than paying $10 for a day to research on the AHA site. I will pay it if I have to but if there is a cheaper way I am all for it LoL


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

She is cute LoL It's the only word to describe her. Looks like a my little pony toy 

She is overweight right now and is learning for the first time in her life what work is like. She has some issues. Not aggressive but def pushy. Very affectionate and loves attention but has no idea she is a horse. she thinks she is a lap dog :/

I am not currently riding her until we get some solid and consistent ground work. I have only had her about a month now but I work at the rescue I adopted her from, so I also got to spend a month with her before. We are still getting to know each other though.

She is very smart, level headed, and eager to please. She isnt spooky at all and will come with me through obstacles even if she doesn't like it or is uncomfortable or scared

Before I got her she basically had always sat in a pasture and looked pretty, so I am constantly exposing her to things she has never seen and asking her to do things she has never been asked to do. She has been doing remarkable with her training right now.

We have a ton of work to do but I am VERY pleased with her personalty and temperament.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and BTW absolutely no plans to breed. I work for a rescue and see too many unwanted horses. Last thing I want to do is breed more horses.

I have always been fascinated with knowing the history of my horses. My gelding was not AHA registered but I knew his entire history still the same.

Might be interested in letting my daughter use her for 4H, I have no idea what she will be good at yet


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

She looks absolutely sweet! Pretty girl
I have the equivalent in white....super sweet, spoiled rotten, a bit pushy but not mean at all...he thinks he is a person;-). Every morning, before I can put out the feed, he backs into me and wants his butt scratched. He literally aims, looking back where I stand and backs up slowly

I do have a link to a site with tons of old pictures, I bet you can find a lot about her ancestors there. Will post it in the morning.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Bahahaha!! Desert, all mine do the same!! I have to warn people ciming to see them LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

It's absolutely adorable
You should see the look on his face when it WAS too much and I HAVE to get a little more at him for just not getting out if the way. I hurt his feelings....and makes me feel sooooooo bad, so I go and give him a big hug and scratch......this horse is pulling my heartstrings BIG TIME


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

As near as I can tell, Dice, Stormy, Shah Zam, are not registered. Shadraq's Alura had no registered progeny. Muabs Jade had no registered progeny. I'm going to pm you the name and address of the lady who owned, Shahkoal, Star Jerri, and Muabs Jade. She may be able to point you in the right direction for being able to find out more info. At this point, from what I can find, Comet is not registerable. Sorry!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is the picture link:
Public Home | Hypoint | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CCH said:


> Can you look to see if Diamond Santana is still alive or ever had his papers transferred. He was a bay full arabian gelding. We purchased him in 1993 or 1994 and he was sold in 1996 or 1997 at the Sisseton, SD auction. I was pretty young then and have always wondered where he ended up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As of 1994, he is registered to a couple with the last name of Larson out of Minot, ND with no transfers after that. If he was sold at auction, that's not uncommon unfortunately. Frequently papers don't even go with them to the sale. He was born in 1988, so will age out in 2023.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> It's absolutely adorable
> You should see the look on his face when it WAS too much and I HAVE to get a little more at him for just not getting out if the way. I hurt his feelings....and makes me feel sooooooo bad, so I go and give him a big hug and scratch......this horse is pulling my heartstrings BIG TIME


Sounds identical to my Comet. LoL I have been working on breaking the butt habit LoL I have to warn people she will turn her butt to you but only because she wants it scratched. When she gets too pushy and I push her away or smack her butt she gets her feelings hurt and starts moping around . She is quite comical  and has no idea she is a horse.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> As near as I can tell, Dice, Stormy, Shah Zam, are not registered. Shadraq's Alura had no registered progeny. Muabs Jade had no registered progeny. I'm going to pm you the name and address of the lady who owned, Shahkoal, Star Jerri, and Muabs Jade. She may be able to point you in the right direction for being able to find out more info. At this point, from what I can find, Comet is not registerable. Sorry!


Thanks you!! I don't mind if she is not register able. Would be neat but definitely not important. Just more curious on her back ground.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

countrylove said:


> Sounds identical to my Comet. LoL I have been working on breaking the butt habit LoL I have to warn people she will turn her butt to you but only because she wants it scratched. When she gets too pushy and I push her away or smack her butt she gets her feelings hurt and starts moping around . She is quite comical  and has no idea she is a horse.


Welcome to the world of being owned by an Arabian


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to be worse about it when I got my nails done than I am today, but all of mine will come at you backwards, looking over their shoulders and giving you the "OOOOH SCRITCH my BUTT PUUUUUHLLLLLEEEEEEEEZZZZZ" look. Now that I don't have acrylic nails anymore, they aren't so bad but back then......OH MY GAWD they were awful! And I made a few of my friends horses do the same thing. She had one filly you could not catch for anything. So, I'd get close and sneak a scritch with my nails and she'd freeze like a statue and then Mo could halter her. Now she's 12 and sees me coming and starts backing up. One of my mares has learned to LOVE the apple picker, I scritch her butt with it, and she just follows me around her stall, the paddocks, whatever with her butt and begging for a scratch. Crazy HORSES!!!! LOL


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Yup, the apple picker .....he freezes in position when I start with that one and has a strong resemblance to an elephant


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> As of 1994, he is registered to a couple with the last name of Larson out of Minot, ND with no transfers after that. If he was sold at auction, that's not uncommon unfortunately. Frequently papers don't even go with them to the sale. He was born in 1988, so will age out in 2023.


Thank you very much for taking the time to look it up.

:-( Unfortunately that would be my parents. His papers did go with him to that sale. I was too young at the time to understand it, but many years later heard what I hoped was untrue about who purchased him. Knowing he was never transferred pretty much erases hope/doubt. Too bad his prior owner ruined him & scammed us so badly just to get rid of him, it is my understanding that he had a decent pedigree.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CCH said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to look it up.
> 
> :-( Unfortunately that would be my parents. His papers did go with him to that sale. I was too young at the time to understand it, but many years later heard what I hoped was untrue about who purchased him. Knowing he was never transferred pretty much erases hope/doubt. Too bad his prior owner ruined him & scammed us so badly just to get rid of him, it is my understanding that he had a decent pedigree.


I put his pedigree up on Allbreed for you. He was very well bred indeed!
Diamond Santana Arabian


----------

